# Silkies.



## FlaCummins (Jul 19, 2012)

Was told I was buying two silkie hens. After watching them for almost two weeks I'm not so sure. The larger one in th first pic is pretty friendly and its comb is starting to look pretty red. The smaller one is very skittish and doesn't like me around an its comb looks black. I'm told they're around 3 1/2 months old. Any help on gender would be great. The first two pics are the larger bird and third pic is smaller bird.


----------



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

I would say one POSSIBLE roo, not for sure though


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

look like hens to me


----------



## FlaCummins (Jul 19, 2012)

Lets hope they're hens. The red comb on the first bird has me worried.


----------

